# Diamond Betta Breeders~Awesome



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I love this breeder! Gives great grab bag deals every now and then and if you have the room, or want that sorority, it's pretty convenient.

I got my Delta Tail EE from them and he's as spunky as they come.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

The way he (?) does it is pretty neat! It's too bad he's so far up north from me =P


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

He ships to all lower 48 states!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

The FB link has been removed. Unfortunately links to Facebook are not allowed.


----------

